# Where do you look when you are walking outside?



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

See title


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I use my peripheral vision. I usually look at objects as I pass them. Bikes, the guy coming from the right hand side, the girl coming from the left hand side. This is kind of how I think as I work my way through a crowd of people.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Sort of ahead but not straight ahead. I never look directly at the ground cause that just looks silly.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I look straight ahead, but always making sure to avoid eye contact with everyone I pass. I used to look down at the ground, but now I've found a better way to be awkward.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Usually looking straight ahead and when I see someone, I pretend I'm looking at something or I look away until they're right beside me and then make eye contact.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Straight ahead. It's a great way to learn casual eye-contact by the way, as you're unlikely to ever see that person again (knowingly at least).


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahead. I never look down, although people advise me to.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I usually look straight forward, until someone comes along and because i don't want to do eye contact, i'll look to the ground


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

I usually have my head up but I look towards the ground when I walk to avoid eye contact.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Straight forward. Im fine if im blended in.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

_The ground 10-20 feet in front of you._


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Either head up or at the ground 5-10 feet in front of me. I don't look straight forward, I'm usually glancing around at the surroundings out of curiousity and a way to avoid any of that pesky eye contact stuff.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

for long years = down , suffered from Kyphosis (hunchback) for 8 years,, 

I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mostly looking down while glancing up from time to time.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't really know, to be honest. Whenever I'm walking I'm so stuck in my own head I don't really pay much attention to the outside world. Unless of course someone walks past. Then I peek from afar and stare as blankly as I can straight ahead whilst they go past.


----------

